# Subs needed in western Chicago Suburbs



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Looking for 2 Subs in the Lombard area, big commercial lots.1/2 ton truck or bigger, newer reliable trucks only, must have experience and be reliable! We don't tolerate BS! On call 24/7 $60-$65 per hour. As stated all big wide open commercial lots, accounts are in Lombard, Villa Park, Downers Grove. If you have a Vbox even better! 1099 job, paid every 2 weeks.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Positions filled.... Please Remove


----------

